
Industry Predictions - geerlingguy
http://michaeldehaan.net/post/144299807022/industry-predictions
======
geerlingguy
A couple of the more pertinent bits:

> We’re using way too many computers for simple tasks.

> We live currently in a world that believes in scaling out things VERY wide
> with very inefficient code.

> We should also recognize that a lot of office overhead at software companies
> has reached soul-sucking epic levels.

~~~
JustSomeNobody
The third will never be solved. MBA love to suck the souls of everyone below
them on the chart. In fact, that is what they live on/for.

